# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - More New Models and Wanted models added in to support area .

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [08 NOV 2016]We are releasing more models , 
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # *Samsung SHV-E300K*	eMMC Pinouts	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *Samsung SHV-E300K*	eMMC Dump	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *Samsung SHV-E300K*	Repair Pack	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *HTC Desire 608T* [ _PO4810000_ ]	eMMC Pinouts	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *HTC Desire 608T* [ _PO4810000_ ]	eMMC Dump	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *HTC Desire 608T* [ _PO4810000_ ]	Repair Dump	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *HTC Desire 826W* [ _0PHC10000_ ]	eMMC Pinouts	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *HTC Desire 826W* [ _0PHC10000_ ]	eMMC Dump	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *HTC Desire 826W* [ _0PHC10000_ ]	Repair Dump	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *Huawei  C8816D*	eMMC Pinouts	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *Huawei  C8816D*	eMMC Dump	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *Lenovo A328T*	eMMC Pinouts	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]# *Lenovo A328T*	eMMC Dump	/ Uploaded	[ World First ]  *Lenovo A328T ( MTK ):*  _ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC  
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided ._  *Huawei C8816 / C8816D :* 
In order to get succesfull connection , you should do pull-up method with 150 ohm between CMD and VCCq and D0 and VCCq   *Premium Models :*  
All the models are released in this update is premium for eMMC Pro Users .
Pinouts and Dumps are available for our eMMC Pro users .  You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

